

ACT-R (Cognitive Archtecture) - z3phyr
http://act-r.psy.cmu.edu/

======
mindcrime
I've just started messing about with ACT-R a bit lately. Really excited about
digging in and learning to use it and learning more about cognitive models. I
have some (admittedly vague at the moment) ideas I want to research by way of
using ACT-R based models as part of some Semantic Web applications.

It's also a good excuse to finally dive in and learn Lisp properly. I mean,
yeah, there is a Java port[1], but I think I'm going to bite the bullet and
focus on Lisp for this.

[1]: [http://cog.cs.drexel.edu/act-r/](http://cog.cs.drexel.edu/act-r/)

------
ctdavies
ACT-R is silly; please see Douglas Hofstadter's criticisms of the architecture
(published in Fluid Concepts and Creative Analogies).

~~~
mindcrime
I've been wanting to get that book for a while now, but keep forgetting to
order a copy. Thanks for the reminder.

That said, I'm still interesting in playing around with ACT-R a bit.

